
Ask HN: Does Paul Graham essays count as self help? - HNLurker2
Does Paul Graham essays count as self help?
======
bryanrasmussen
Do you mean that reading Paul Graham's essays helps the reader - perhaps, but
not in the way that self-help is generally used.

Do you mean that Paul Graham helped himself by writing the essays - probably,
but also probably not in the way that self-help is generally used.

